# JAXB - Marshal ArrayList



## beta20 (30. Mrz 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich in JAXB eine *Liste* einlesen?
Folgender Code funktioniert leider nicht, ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung:


> javax.xml.bind.JAXBException: class java.util.ArrayList nor any of its super class is known to this context.


 

```
JAXBContext jaxbContext = JAXBContext
           .newInstance(MyClass.class);
       Marshaller jaxbMarshaller = jaxbContext.createMarshaller();

       List<MyClass> mylist = findAllObjectsFromMyClass();

       // output pretty printed
       jaxbMarshaller.setProperty(Marshaller.JAXB_FORMATTED_OUTPUT, true);

       jaxbMarshaller.marshal(mylist, file);
       jaxbMarshaller.marshal(applicationInfo, System.out);
```


----------



## thecain (30. Mrz 2016)

Siehe Antwort auf deine andere Frage (Du brauchst genau ein Rootelement, sonst ist das xml invalide)


----------



## beta20 (30. Mrz 2016)

Ok, danke, hat mir sehr geholfen.
Andere Thread ist eine andere Frage


----------

